
The App Destroying Iran’s Currency – Foreign Policy - kposehn
https://foreignpolicy.com/2018/11/22/the-app-destroying-irans-currency/
======
mehrdada
Sounds like an opinion piece without much justification and evidence. Occam's
razor suggests that the uncertainty and longstanding high rate of inflation
should explain currency devaluation. For years, the 1- to 5-year CD rate had
been in the 20%-30% range. Compound that and add uncertainty related to the
price of oil and international sanctions. Telegram sounds like red herring. If
it has any effect, it's at the margin. It's simply a popular messaging app in
that geo. Any other conclusion would likely be reading too much into this.

------
csomar
Since the currency went to 190k and then to 125k now; I think short-traders
should have been badly hurt.

------
Apocryphon
How's the cryptocurrency scene in Iran?

